# Food Bowls



## nicolevins (Dec 16, 2009)

Recently my dog Tyson broke the rabbits food bowl. I bought another ceramic bowl so they cant knock it over.. The bowl was 10 euro which I taught was a bad price. I didnt wanna get a plastic one incase the rabbits tried to eat it -like my hamster always used to do 


Anyway, my little cousin bought swwets in the shop today and they were in a plastic container about the size of an average rabbit bowl! It is about 4 inches. It is all see through plastic. There is a top on it but i would probably just throw that out anyway

I was thinking of using it for treats or hay or some veg! 

Would it be safe for them?
What if they eat it?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 16, 2009)

From experience from my rabbits, they like to chew and toss plastic around. Bowls, containers, etc. You can use it for his side of hay or veggies, but dont be surprised if it becomes his toss or chew bowl too.


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 16, 2009)

But how thick is this bowl, And no it will not hurt them. they will chew, but not eat persay. Well mines Don't!!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 16, 2009)

The plastic thing is about 3mm/2mm so ..?

Yeah, they like to throw around cardboard lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 16, 2009)

IMHO, Pet food bowls are ridiculously expensive! Do you have a dollar store (or similar)where you live? They often sell ceramic cat dishes for a dollar or two which are about the right size for bunny bowls. Also, what about local thrift or second hand shops? I found all three (one for greens, one for pellets, one for water) ceramic food dishes for Gus at thrift shops. I paid $1 each for the two and .50 cents for the third. So, no, it doesn't have to be pet specific, any kind of dish we humans would use will work, so long as it's the right size--and price. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! Never though of that. We have the pound shop here which really should be called the 'euro shop' 

I will have a look, but in the pet area they only have plastic dog bowls.. I might check the hardware store for some cheap stuff because they sell LOTS of stuff


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2009)

I found some nice heavy soup bowls that was perfect for my rabbits at the Thrift Shopsand second hand stores too.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 16, 2009)

If I'm low on bowls, I often use plastic ''lunch box'' type containers that come when I order Chinese food. Work great and are free. They have never tried to chew them.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, yeah Grace I know the ones your talking about  Great idea

I would say the plastic container I have now would be alright


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup, if its sold in the pet store, it`s usually a ridiculous price 
Thick plastic seems to do OK at my house (like, laundry bottle caps)... thin plastic like margarine containers are murdered pretty quickly 

The soup bowl idea works pretty good for me too. If you get a really big mug for soup with handles, you can easily anchor that to their cage with zipties.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I decided to use the plastic container


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> The soup bowl idea works pretty good for me too. If you get a really big mug for soup with handles, you can easily anchor that to their cage with zipties.



Ihave the Campbell's soup bowls with handles that I use as water bowls for my bunnies. 

Another inexpensiveidea for food bowls isusing empty cans, that you can punch a hole in the side of the canand wire it to the cage. :wiggle


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 23, 2009)

I was using a regular metal food dish for my buck, And he would poo in it.. My doe's have Sifter Feeders, So then i got my buck one too. They cant throw it or poo in it.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...756&siteID=ABkqWpDCnSE-Ez5isC46O7eYDK6C1Hxtlw


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 24, 2009)

Misty that looks great! > doubt you can get them in Dublin though!


----------



## dolly87 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, Nicole! I had an idea for you, if its not TOO late. I would cut some holes in it turn in over so the mouth of the bowl is on the ground & stick some hay on the inside, pulling hay through the holes. This MIGHT deter buns from chewing on it as they are occupied with the hay. Even if they do chew it up, at least it was something new for a while! Happy bunnying!:bunnydance:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 28, 2009)

Anna, that's a great idea! Never thought of it. Thanks so much :highfive:

It will(it should) keep the hay in place too


----------

